# Anyone hear of Hemlock Mountain Goldens in NJ?



## dakotajack (Jun 13, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has heard of Hemlock Mountain Goldens in NJ, or has gotten a puppy from them?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am not a breeder but a lover of the breed and I saw a couple of red flags. They dont list their full AKC name to look them up in the database to check their clearances. Their male that they use for stud, his weight is 100, which is not the standard for male golden retrievers. Nothing listed on their site about the clearances that are done. Hip, elbow, heart and eye clearances are the first thing you should see when researching breeders. Dont just take their word. They state "Our goldens are free of cancer and toxins and will remain so fo the rest of their lives. Nobody can truly say that. It can happen in the best of breeders. 

I highly suggest you look at the Golden Retriever Club of America's website for the puppy referral page on breeders and all the information on their website. They have a wealth of information you hould look at. http://www.grca.org/allabout/index.html Also at the top of the page of the forum is the Puppy Buyers fact checker. It has some great information in it also. You can also see some past threads in the breeder section of the forum. 
Good luck in your search.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> They state "Our goldens are free of cancer and toxins and will remain so fo the rest of their lives. .


 =================================================

Cant believe they actually wrote that... 

Geeeez..... that goes right up there with that bridge that's for sale in Brooklyn.

.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

You could check out http://www.gold-rushgoldens.com/ also here in NJ.

No funky music either.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow. 100 pound sires and 87 pound dams. And cancer and toxin free. 
Among all of the incredible claims and other goodies in their terms and conditions for seliling their "purebred ultra light and European British White Golden Retrievers" , I love this:
"we reserve the right to terminate our agreement if we uncover undisclosed information or determine the puppy's warfare is at risk. Families who cannot take possession of their puppy on the release date posted from Dam page will be charged for boarding at a rate of *$75.00 per day."*


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I would question clearances if you're considering them. The sire, while being a very handsome dog, has some interesting poses and it could be they've caught him at odd angles but he looks like his hips turn inward in a couple of pictures. His expression is very sweet but 100lbs. is way over standard - he's a BIG boy.
I also looked for that Kennel Name on OFA and didn't find it. Red warning light to me.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

I've spoken to them. Very interested in selling me supplements but didn't want to talk much about the dogs.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That site has just about every red flag on the GRCA checklist. Deliberately breeding Goldens that are waaaaay out of standard would send me packing, as would the volume of puppies.

And that "Hollywood" sire they seem so excited about looks simply terrible on his photo page. It's impossible to say just from the photos, but what I do see would concerns me greatly about his weight and the way he's put together.


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

I'm was very interested to see this post. I didn't want to "create" a post just for my experience with them, but since it's out there, I have to add my two cents.

In shopping for a golden, we ran across his website and decided to contact him to see what he was about. And I was so disgusted by what we found. The owner was very rude to us and in my opinion is out for money "claiming" goldens should live to 16 and he can guarantee that his goldens are cancer free. 

We explained our situation to him - that our previous golden died of cancer and we were looking to adopt again. He basically told us it was our fault she got cancer and that he can prevent cancer if you follow his regimine (would have been interesting to see what that cost). Then he went on to say he would never sell us one of his goldens anyway, something to the effect we were not worthy of one of his dogs. Oh, and they are $4000. There's a lot more to the conversation but I think I get the general point across in what I described above. 

And here's the kicker - approx 2 weeks later we got a message from him on our answering machine. Here's the basic message: "I have your name as being interested in a golden. I have a litter available soon and was wondering if you are still interested. Please call me back if you are." So basically he told us he would never sell a golden to us, but I guess he forgot to take us off his list so he called us back to offer us a golden! Do you know how hard it was for me NOT to call him back and let him know what I thought of him? 

I say run.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Catalina said:


> I've spoken to them. Very interested in selling me supplements but didn't want to talk much about the dogs.


SURPRISE!!!!! They are NuVet distributors...:doh:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

luvgolds said:


> I'm was very interested to see this post. I didn't want to "create" a post just for my experience with them, but since it's out there, I have to add my two cents.
> 
> In shopping for a golden, we ran across his website and decided to contact him to see what he was about. And I was so disgusted by what we found. The owner was very rude to us and in my opinion is out for money "claiming" goldens should live to 16 and he can guarantee that his goldens are cancer free.
> 
> We explained our situation to him - that our previous golden died of cancer and we were looking to adopt again. He basically told us it was our fault she got cancer and that he can prevent cancer if you follow his regimine (would have been interesting to see what that cost).


And you have to buy this magic diet from them?


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

You are correct! If we would buy the magic diet our golden could too live to be 16. But we couldn't get a golden from him because we were not worthy. (He really used the word worthy!) I guess we could always find a 'sub standard' golden elsewhere and feed him the magic diet hoping the 'sub standard' golden lived to be 16!

(I'll apologize up front for my sarcasm, the whole thing just really rubbed me the wrong way. BTW - I pained me to type 'sub standard' and golden in the same sentence but only did so because that's how he acted!!!)


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> SURPRISE!!!!! They are NuVet distributors...:doh:


What is NuVet? I feel like I've seen their logo on the internet, but no absolutely nothing about their product, or what they claim it can do.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> What is NuVet? I feel like I've seen their logo on the internet, but no absolutely nothing about their product, or what they claim it can do.


 
Here - this is a link to the page on Hemlock Mountain GOlden Retrievers health and nutrition (their magic diet supplement) and is exactly the same page that so many other breeders post to their sites as distributors of NuVet. It is a multi level marketing scheme product.

http://www.cutegoldenpups.com/health.htm


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Here - this is a link to the page on Hemlock Mountain GOlden Retrievers health and nutrition (their magic diet supplement) and is exactly the same page that so many other breeders post to their sites as distributors of NuVet. It is a multi level marketing scheme product.
> 
> http://www.cutegoldenpups.com/health.htm


I just wrote a whole rant on it on another thread about another questionable breeder pushing it.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showpost.php?p=863754&postcount=9


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> I just wrote a whole rant on it on another thread about another questionable breeder pushing it.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showpost.php?p=863754&postcount=9


I have not seen the website for the other breeder - do they use the same schpeil as the one I posted? SHoot, GOLDROCKS pushed it the same way.

I believe that it is, as you said, "snake oil".


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey, they know what causes cancer and how to prevent it!!!!
Wow. That's pretty impressive.
I bet they could teach those scientists that have been working on that cause for years something!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I have not seen the website for the other breeder - do they use the same schpeil as the one I posted? SHoot, GOLDROCKS pushed it the same way.
> 
> I believe that it is, as you said, "snake oil".


Essentially, yes, they make exactly the same claims. I find it hard to believe, just on the surface, that there's a magic wafer out there that will increase my dog's lifespan by 50% and prevent all cancers.

I'm also surprised that they don't make such a reliable cancer preventative for humans and that it isn't in the news. I would have thought a cure for cancer would make more headlines.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Essentially, yes, they make exactly the same claims. I find it hard to believe, just on the surface, that there's a magic wafer out there that will increase my dog's lifespan by 50% and prevent all cancers.
> 
> I'm also surprised that they don't make such a reliable cancer preventative for humans and that it isn't in the news. I would have thought a cure for cancer would make more headlines.


Gads. I just went to look at the other site. Sheesh. Along with what everyone else indicated as "red flags", it just irritates the heck out of me when they claim to be "breeders of world champion Golden Retrievers" when they do not even show. And yes, they are utilizing what appears to be standard verbage provided by NuVet to distributors, so I completely don't buy what the NuVet rep told another GRF member in a dedicated NuVet thread about being shocked that such claims are being made. They guarantee that it will 


"Significantly reduce the risk or eliminate many health problems that will strike your pet:

Hip and Elbow dysplasia
Scratching
Itching
Hot spots
Allergies
Premature aging
Low energy levels
Cataracts
Digestive problems
Heart disease
Tumors
I've taken issue with this stuff for years, and noted LONG ago the type of breeders who sell it. REQUIRING it in order to validate their health guarantee... Grrrrrrr.


----------



## sgtmac (Apr 13, 2009)

After reading this, it made me curious as to what they would say if I told them I was interested. I submitted my request on their very unprofessional form on the website. What types of questions can you think of that I should ask if they respond?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

How many litters a year do you breed?
Are the parents both Hip and Elbow certified by OFA(or maybe Pennhip)? Are they eye and cardiac clear by specialists?
May I meet the parents before deciding?
Do your goldens work or show? Are they your housepets too?
Would your vet speak for you, and may I call him/her as a reference?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> How many litter a year do you breed?
> Are the parents both Hip and Elbow certified by OFA(or maybe Pennhip)? Are they eye and cardiac clear by specialists?
> May I meet the parents before deciding?
> Do your goldens work or show? Are they your house pets too?
> Would your vet speak for you, and may I call him/her as a reference?


 
Ask to SEE documentation re: clearances - OFA hip/elbow, cardiac, and CERF eyes. If they cannot email them to you, ask for the links on the OFA and CERF databases. Or, at the VERY least, ask for their REISTERED names so that YOU can verify this info yourself. Of course, this will very likely cause Hemlock Mountain to deem you "unworthy" of paying $4000 for their superior, cancer free dogs.


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

I'm so interested now to hear if you get the same attitude we got. Be fully prepared to deal with the attitude you will most likely receive! As for us, we were completely unprepared for his claims and his attitude. Basically he left us speechless, which is why when he called us back to offer us one of his cancer-free, live to 16 yr old puppies I wanted to call him back in the worst way. My spouse talked me out of it...

Cannot wait to hear what happens!


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Part of our process in picking a breeder was to find someone that we felt we could go to for support and guidance over the lifetime of the puppy if necessary. The relationship doesn't end with the delivery of the puppy. Knowing how this man conducts himself I'd be very wary.


----------



## sgtmac (Apr 13, 2009)

No reply yet. Once I do get one, I'll start asking the questions and post the responses I get.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Don't hold your breath. I'm quite sure that if the breeders themselves are not monitoring this site, then there are people like the late great Sqwumpy giving them a heads up that they are being discussed here.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Me either. We could only hope for a day a breeder could write something like that. Truthfully...



WLR said:


> =================================================
> 
> Cant believe they actually wrote that...
> 
> ...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ah, did we once have spies in our midst 





Pointgold said:


> Don't hold your breath. I'm quite sure that if the breeders themselves are not monitoring this site, then there are people like the late great Sqwumpy giving them a heads up that they are being discussed here.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> we reserve the right to terminate our agreement if we uncover undisclosed information or determine the puppy's warfare is at risk.


I love the idea of puppy warfare...little puppies with helmets on, chasing each other around and biting each other...

I am always suspicious of anyone selling anything if they have grammatical or spelling mistakes. If it's your business, make sure you can spell (or know someone who can).


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

luvgolds said:


> You are correct! If we would buy the magic diet our golden could too live to be 16.


Oh really? I had a Golden live to be 17 and he lived on kibble and table scraps. I don't believe food or suppliments have anything to do with longevity. It's genetic... and the well water doesn't hurt.

Anyone want to start buying my well water? :

$4,000.00 for a puppy? Get out of town! You've got to be kidding me! First place I would check is the BBB! It may be all you need to see.


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

*Not trying to fan the flames...too much*

I'm sorry, but I just had to add two more things that we discussed last night regarding our experience with this breeder. I completely forgot about these two things, and they really add to the bizarre experience...maybe I blocked them because how angry I was!

Maybe this one is normal, so feel free to let me know if it is - this breeder requires a "premium" to be paid to get first pick. 20%. If you do the math, that makes the first pick of one of his cancer free dogs $4400. Yep, $4400. So my question is, what if no one wants first pick? Someone has to get first pick! Anyway, maybe the premium is normal, but I don't think $4400 for a dog is normal. Unless they are cancer free of course . 

Second item I forgot about - he DOES NOT allow anyone to come visit his dogs. He says that he keeps them in his home and if he let everyone who contacts him about a puppy visit his dogs he would be having people in his house all the time (sounds like a popular guy)! So the only time you can see the puppies is when it's time to pick your puppy up. That to me is just not normal. Maybe the first one is, but definitely not this one.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Can anyone find the name of the owner? My detective skills are failing me. . .


----------



## SnowsGibson (Jul 2, 2009)

I also spoke with them on the phone actually, and they had this long conversation with me about how they are careful who they place their puppies with and whatnot and he told me all about his "cancer free" regimen and he ended the conversation with the hefty price tag of $3800 for a male... no way jose!!!!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

This is usually the point where somebody affiliated with the kennel shows up in the thread.

::holds breath::
::ducks::


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The sad thing is that I'd happily pay $5000 for a cancer free Golden who lived to 16. I'd pay $10K.

I'd also pay that much if they pooped soft serve ice cream. Does NuVet do that too?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UVDAaF0NPE


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> The sad thing is that I'd happily pay $5000 for a cancer free Golden who lived to 16. I'd pay $10K.
> 
> Ironically, old Bones who did live to 15 and 1/2 cost 900 dollars and ate Eukanuba in the dayglo pink bag all his days.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Here's the thing... this breeder, and a myriad of others just like this, are charging an average of DOUBLE what reputable, responsible breeders are -breeders who do all health clearances on any dogs that they are breeding, study pedigrees, consider the standard, hold temperament sacred, and make an effort to prove their dogs in any number of venues in order to have trained and objective evaluations done on their dogs. 
I'm sorry. But after really looking at the photos of dogs being bred on this and other similar sites, I haven't seen one dog that IMO should be reproduced. Over sized, bad rears, poor heads, incorrect eyes, not to mention no health clearances. And has been mentioned before, these breeders stating numberous falsehoods, and stating that the pedigrees on these dogs are so exemplary and superior is outrageous. Anyone who thinks that reputable breeders in other countries are going to A. export their best dogs and B. sell to people who are going to mass produce overpriced puppies are naive at best. 

All attempts made at educating the public are noble and necessary, but the bottom line is *BUYER BEWARE.*


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

*Owner Name*



Ljilly28 said:


> Can anyone find the name of the owner? My detective skills are failing me. . .


I do have the name of the owner, since we talked to him. Is it appropriate to post it on the forum??? I will gladly do so.


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

SnowsGibson said:


> I also spoke with them on the phone actually, and they had this long conversation with me about how they are careful who they place their puppies with and whatnot and he told me all about his "cancer free" regimen and he ended the conversation with the hefty price tag of $3800 for a male... no way jose!!!!!!


Wow - at 3800 that was a steel! Sounds like he liked you guys - we were quoted 4000, but he wouldn't sell us one anyway as we were not worthy (I think it was because our other golden died of cancer).


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

luvgolds said:


> I do have the name of the owner, since we talked to him. Is it appropriate to post it on the forum??? I will gladly do so.


 
When an individual puts up a commercial site on the internet, it would seem to me that they have opened themselves up to public discussion.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

http://www.pets4you.com/goldenretriever.html

They have an ad with the contact information...


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Actually, I just did a quick google and his name is all over the place (so it's not like it's a secret). He sells on: pets4you, nextdaypets, puppydogweb, petyourdog, doggies.com....

Ted Townsend.


----------



## dakotajack (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for all your posts!! Does anyone know of a good breeder in New Jersey?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

What County are you in - and how far are you willing to travel? :wavey:


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree with you guys.. I emailed this character "Ted" last year, and he immediately called me and grilled me. Prices of his miracle dogs? $3500!! 

This guy is a fraud.. I feel it in my bones, and I don't mind saying it. He breeds and breeds his "white" goldens to death, it seems. I don't believe in charging more money for a so called "British White" because I believe there is no such thing! Goldens are either dark, medium, light, or very light (white)-- not special British Whites.

This man is saying on his page that he CAN PREVENT CANINE CANCER with his so called magic diet. Who can believe this? If he can, why can't we prevent human cancer?

I'd love to see this guy run for the hills in shame. He's-- excuse the language-- BALLSY!! A charade of a dog breeder and a charlatan..

hmm.. did I say my peace? 

Pat
at the Jersey Shore


----------



## Whoofer1 (Jan 7, 2010)

It would seem to me, if this breeder or any other breeder or Rescue group does not feel after "Grilling" the applicant with questions to determine if the applicant should receive their puppy, the applicant should accept and respect their decisions either way. 

I can’t imagine any breeder or a rescue group in the world pleasing all the people that apply all the time.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Whoofer1 said:


> It would seem to me, if this breeder or any other breeder or Rescue group does not feel after "Grilling" the applicant with questions to determine if the applicant should receive their puppy, the applicant should accept and respect their decisions either way.
> 
> I can’t imagine any breeder or a rescue group in the world pleasing all the people that apply all the time.


Except the way that I have understood it, he's not grilling them about the things that a breeder or rescue normally would - he spends a good portion of his time pushing his "miracle" supplement instead.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

*A few things about Hemlock Mountain Goldens*

1) Whoofer is the owner of Hemlock Mountain Goldens - http://puppydogweb.com/puppies/index.php?a=2&b=2259 :

2) This is the sire that he currently advertises ("Hollywood") - http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=365809. There are no clearances listed with OFA or CERF for this dog. Hollywood's sire, "Moose", has no clearances listed with OFA or CERF and his Dam, "Angie", has only an eye clearance listed that was done in 2002 when she was 9 months old.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

ragtym said:


> 1) Whoofer is the owner of Hemlock Mountain Goldens - http://puppydogweb.com/puppies/index.php?a=2&b=2259 :
> 
> 2) This is the sire that he currently advertises ("Hollywood") - http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=365809. There are no clearances listed with OFA or CERF for this dog. Hollywood's sire, "Moose", has no clearances listed with OFA or CERF and his Dam, "Angie", has only an eye clearance listed that was done in 2002 when she was 9 months old.


Hmmmm! Interesting... I feel there are better breeders out there to choose from.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

To ask that much just for color and not clearances.......wow!


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

"grilling" the prospective owner to see if he's worthy of spending 3000$ plus on a dog is not the point.

Trading in on "white" goldens with a promise of NO cancer is incredulous. 
But, I'm not fighting here-- and there will be lots of folks who will spend that much because they believe they get what they pay for-- which is the idea. 

In all good will towards all, I suspect someone who pays that much for a dog will be able to afford any vet bills in the future. I wish them luck.. All puppies and dogs are beautiful things.. all people are not, I'm afraid.

pat


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I've been doing this a long time...but I musta missed a few things while I was busy trying to do them right - what is "AKC certified"? Tell me about what a "spade certificate" is, please? Tell me the benefit of a 90 day health guarantee, please? Tell me why date of vaccinations would be "OPTIONAL", please? And are you in the que for a Nobel Prize because you know what causes allergies and cancer and how to prevent them? What is a "natural born therapy Golden"? What are the genetics behind "If the parents are stunning the puppies will grow to be stunning as well maybe even more so"? Tell me, please, how your "breeding practices improve _both_ temperament health and beauty"? Tell me how it is that you can take reservations in January for litters in July? Please share your data regarding "by having two Golden's, you may expect a longer life span"?
Please tell me why "_using a Frisbee with your Golden can be a detriment to their health". _Please explain to me why if a person fears a Golden it is "ALWAYS 99.9%the owner fault and .001% the Golden's fault"? Why is it always "the result of ignorance" if a Golden owner comes to fear their Golden"? 

I'm an "old school" breeder and trainer, perhaps you might bring me up to date on the latest, as reading your web site clearly proves that I know little.

Thank you.


Man, this sort crap turns my stomach. Truly. 
Seriously... AKC "certified" dogs for $3500.00, cancer free, out of parents with no clearances, and miracle snake oil that'll prevent/cure pretty nearly everything. :doh:


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

Well said, Point..

Expect the Nobel Prize announcement in the future.

to me, the AKC is becoming the the #1 enablers of puppy mills..... most people not in the "KNOW" will accept and akc certificate as godly. AKC was nobly started way back when, but out of hand now..you put two dogs together, no one oversees it but you, and you can register anything. That's fodder for future discussion

pat
in jersey


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Whoofer1 said:


> It would seem to me, if this breeder or any other breeder or Rescue group does not feel after "Grilling" the applicant with questions to determine if the applicant should receive their puppy, the applicant should accept and respect their decisions either way.


For the record, I don't think anybody has a problem with breeders being selective in terms of placing their dogs in particular homes. I know one person felt that the breeder was rude, but that's not the problem with the breeder that's being discussed in this thread.

My main problem is with the audacious, manipulative claims being made. OFA certifications for hips and elbows and other sound breeding practices that are evidently not followed here do a lot more to protect a litter's health than an overpriced vitamin pill.

It is simply cruel to manipulate people's fears about cancer in order to make a buck.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Here's the thing... this breeder, and a myriad of others just like this, are charging an average of DOUBLE what reputable, responsible breeders are -breeders who do all health clearances on any dogs that they are breeding, study pedigrees, consider the standard, hold temperament sacred, and make an effort to prove their dogs in any number of venues in order to have trained and objective evaluations done on their dogs.
> I'm sorry. But after really looking at the photos of dogs being bred on this and other similar sites, I haven't seen one dog that IMO should be reproduced. Over sized, bad rears, poor heads, incorrect eyes, not to mention no health clearances. And has been mentioned before, these breeders stating numberous falsehoods, and stating that the pedigrees on these dogs are so exemplary and superior is outrageous. Anyone who thinks that reputable breeders in other countries are going to A. export their best dogs and B. sell to people who are going to mass produce overpriced puppies are naive at best.
> 
> All attempts made at educating the public are noble and necessary, but the bottom line is *BUYER BEWARE.*


Can you tell if they bred any dogs under 2?


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> Can you tell if they bred any dogs under 2?


The male was bred at 14 months - http://web.archive.org/web/20050806020902/http://www.cutegoldenpups.com/

With the bitches, it's impossible to tell because there is no identifying information for them.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

PG - I think this dog may have been spaded but it doesn't have a certificate so it's hard to tell._







_




> ..._using a Frisbee with your Golden can be a detriment to their health_


I can see where it might be a detriment to the owners health:
_








_
But I guess it depends on how your Golden plays with it!
_








_Sorry to interject silliness into a serious thread but PG is right, some of the claims on the Hemlock Mountain site are outrageous and deserve to be brought to light.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

I think it is wrong for the AKC to allow litter registrations for dogs under 2. They say they are for promoting heath and well-being. They allow registration for a female at 8 months old....they are just babies.....that is terrible. If they ruled that AKC litter registrations could only happen until the parents are 2 years or older it may cut down on some bad breedings or the poor babies having babies. Just hopeful thinking I am sure they don't want to loose the money.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

hummmm totally off topic but maybe the hint is in the name hemlock is poisoness thought it was but just googled it just a thought


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

ragtym said:


> PG - I think this dog may have been spaded but it doesn't have a certificate so it's hard to tell.
> _
> 
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

MGMF said:


> I think it is wrong for the AKC to allow litter registrations for dogs under 2. They say they are for promoting heath and well-being. They allow registration for a female at 8 months old....they are just babies.....that is terrible. If they ruled that AKC litter registrations could only happen until the parents are 2 years or older it may cut down on some bad breedings or the poor babies having babies. Just hopeful thinking I am sure they don't want to loose the money.


That would eliminate a lot of famous dogs. Some _very_ highly respected breeders don't follow the GRCA guidelines to the letter.


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Thank you one and all*


Grateful for all of the responses especially with your personal experiences. I have seen NuVet many times on websites in my searches and assumed them to be a VERY good place for supplements to help the dog's immune system. No? 
Thanks again for your opinions!
Ziggy:wave:


----------



## bonefishjake (Aug 8, 2013)

*Update on This: cutegoldenpups.com*

hi all-

i've been lurking here for the better part of the last five years and when i saw this i had to register to update it. 

i just recently had to put down my golden, emma, due to cancer. she was 9.5 and was just an amazing dog...just special beyond words and a huge part of our family.

so after about a week of our house feeling completely empty my wife and i started researching breeders again and these guys came up. my wife filled out a form and boom, call after call. 

so last night they call again and i call back. as i'm talking to him, he directs me to his site and i realize 'wait...i know this guy"...i talked to him a few years ago...he's the all natural guy from Newton. 

so net-net: he's still claiming his dogs will live until they're 23. he's saying that every other breeders dogs will die b/c of parasites in the puppies. many lose the entire litter. 73% of ALL goldens will die between 4 - 10 years of cancer..unless, of course you get one of his puppies and use his holistic methods. and the cost for these wonder-dogs, you ask? a mere $4800 with a $1200 deposit due immediately. 

so i'm a sales guy and understand the value of numbers, of data, so i ask him, "do you have any, well, data, that suggests your dogs really live longer?" answer: "no, not yet." i'm not here to judge anyone but based on this thread, my own research and his lack of a nobel prize for developing this uber-golden, it seems like marketing shill to me. 

i just want people to know that these folks are still around...and making these claims. make your own decisions. that said, i'm not buying from him.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Should have asked him for the 4800$ does that include the Brooklyn Bridge. 

The guy may have the best of intentions but the stuff he's claiming is obviously scammy.
Spread the word and steer clear.

Oh, and Golden Retriever Rescue of NJ has some GR's available now and a couple more soon.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

This guy would partner with these people LIFESTYLE PETS They have created completely hypo-allergic cats for a mere $7,000 (10-15 pound cat) to $27,000 (up to 25 pounds and 3 feet long- Looks like a leopard). Or a 100% hypo-allergic dog for $16,000- Looks like a poodle mix to me and will be 12-15 pounds.


----------



## Spencers Mom (Jul 16, 2013)

bonefishjake said:


> hi all-
> 
> i've been lurking here for the better part of the last five years and when i saw this i had to register to update it.
> 
> ...


Hey bonefishjake, I am so sorry for your loss. I lost my sweet boy Spencer just 6 weeks ago, he was only 5. I am heartbroken and lonely and now wanting to love another golden again. I also live in NJ. I am trying to make sense of finding breeders and doing all the right things. I have contacted several kennel club referral individuals like many here have recommended and finding only a little help, mostly encouraging me to go to the up coming dog shows. My problem with this is I am not sure where to start there and people can tell you anything............as your post said about that "SALES dude", yikes. Maybe we can continue to share information and help each other with what we find. My heart goes out to you and your family,and I hope you find the peace and puppy you need.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Just did a quick search on them and here's what I came up with.

Ripoff Report | Hemlock Mountain Golden's Complaint Review Boonton, New Jersey: 546771


----------

